
Household Bleach Inactivates Chronic Wasting Disease Prions - bookofjoe
https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/household-bleach-inactivates-chronic-wasting-disease-prions
======
booi
So.. inject yourself with bleach to survive prion diseases? I feel like that’s
not a good solution...

~~~
mpnordland
More like wash your hunting and butchering equipment with this to
decontaminate it. Won't help meat that already contains these prions, but
would limit the spread.

------
anonthrowaway28
New and improved MMS... now cures CWD!

